

Do Evernote clips solve link rot? - shiftingsands

I am a writer trying to create a portfolio of my web content over the last 4 yrs from a site that might die soon (why I&#x27;m looking for new work now).<p>My articles look fine cli[pped into in Evernote, and I can make individual article links (under &#x27;sharing&#x27;) so it&#x27;s an ideal writing portfolio system, but when the site dies, will evernote links return a 404 message?
======
WaltPurvis
If I'm understanding you correctly, it's fine to use Evernote for this
purpose.

When you clip an article from the web, or a selection from a web page,
Evernote doesn't just link to the original web site, it creates a wholly new
copy of the content in your personal Evernote database. It stores the URL of
where the content originally came from, but that's just metadata for your
reference/information, and when you share a link to the clipped content you're
sharing a link to content stored on Evernote's servers, not the original URL.
After you've clipped content into Evernote it makes no difference if the
original web site disappears.

~~~
shiftingsands
Yes, you are. Reassuring - thanks! Will do.

------
mtmail
probably better to post the question in
[https://discussion.evernote.com/](https://discussion.evernote.com/)

